

AVGA: The AVR-based video game platform - profquail
http://avga.prometheus4.com/

======
cesare
Two other links you might like:

\- <http://www.rickard.gunee.com/projects/video/pic/gamesys.php> (tetris and
pong on a pic 16f84)

\- <http://www.quinapalus.com/picsi.html> (space invaders with just a 16f628).

They both use a single microcontroller also for sending the video signal (like
the submitted project).

